# General Topics > General Discussion & News > Photo of the Month! >  Enclosure of the Month May 2012

## Don

Enter your photos here (please only 1 per member per month!) to get your photo and your name on the cover of the website as the enclosure of the month for May 2012! Please only enter a photo you own! Please also tell us what type of frog or toad is in the photo. Artwork is not considered a photograph, even if it is prepared from a photo - please no collages or modifications from the original photo beyond overall color/contrast correction, sharpness, basic touch-ups (e.g. dust removal), etc.

Good luck!

----------


## Larson Customs

3 D. Azureus, 1* D. Leucomelas, and 3* *D. auratus*

----------


## Shibumi

My 10g vert

----------


## Whistly

2 entries so far well this is a lot slower than last months  :Frown:

----------


## mh530

It doesn't look as good as once I get done with it but here it is. I'm still work on it..   :Wink:

----------


## kevinp

my first build. 110 gal mixed species viv. the earth has been seeded with springs and micro worms. isopods are established. 
4-am. green tree frogs
2-spring peepers
2-wood frogs
mating pr. house geckos
colony of fiddlers crabs
ghost shrimp
platys
fancy guppys
1`-golden loach

----------


## Fae

My 10 gallon vertical tree frog enclosure.

----------


## TheFroggyDragon

24 x 18 x 36 Exo Terra housing 6.2 Agalychnis callidryas, 1 Potohs, 1 Peace Lilly, 3 Air Plants, 5 Bromeliad, and 1 fern. Uses a exo terra misting system, multiple lighting types, and UltraTherm heating pads along back wall and side wall.

----------


## Autumn

Well here is my entry! It's my 40 gallon vertical terrarium for my Whites Tree frog  :Smile: 

(sorry about the small size)

----------


## Don

Here is a 12 x 12 x 12 viv with no inhabitants to date

----------


## Lynn

> Well here is my entry! It's my 40 gallon vertical terrarium for my Whites Tree frog 
> 
> (sorry about the small size)


Autumn,
It's beautiful!
Lynn

----------


## Lynn

> Here is a 12 x 12 x 12 viv with no inhabitants to date


Hi Don,
I did not realize the Mosaic Plant( fittonia argyroneura) would trail a little like that. I have always kept mine trimmed.
*Very beautiful ! Looks peaceful in there. Good enough for a special frog !!!!!* 

Want a A. moreletii ? No charge ! lol
Lynn

----------


## Don

Funny thing with the 12x12x12 is I never mist it and only fill the bottom with water and it keeps a constant 50 percent humidity.  Not sure why.

----------


## Lynn

> Funny thing with the 12x12x12 is I never mist it and only fill the bottom with water and it keeps a constant 50 percent humidity.  Not sure why.


It's very nice. Elegant !
It's a winner .......... :Bow:

----------


## Autumn

> Autumn,
> It's beautiful!
> Lynn


Why thank you Lynn  :Big Grin: !!!!

----------


## Don

*Submissions are closed for the May contest.*

 I will have the poll up ASAP.

----------

